# Minkoff Maniacs: What's your fav C.D. or Band?



## bellabird

*What is your favorite c.d. or band?* I'm not up to date with the new stuff. My favorites change but I never get tired of listening to:

The Sundays
U2
Grey's Anatomy soundtracks
brazilian music

_Btw: I borrowed Minkoff Maniacs from Lynnia (thanks)._


----------



## littlerock

- Bob Dylan
- The Black Crowes
- Raconteurs 
- Carole King
- James Taylor
- White Stripes

** Too much to list.. I like a lot of old school rock music**


----------



## shaurin

Madonna
Prince
U2
Common
Alicia Keys


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Gosh too many to name:

U2
GNR
Matchbox 20
Dave Mathews
Kayne West
Madonna
Black Crowes


----------



## seven7

I really have too many to list, but here's a few staples

Xavier Naidoo
Live
Fort Minor
Rob Thomas/Matchbox 20
Gnarles Barkley
Maroon 5
Vanessa Mae
The Three Tenors (Pavarotti, Domingo, Carreras)
Amy Winehouse
The Streets
Jay-Z

...the list goes on, but this gives a little perspective on the breadth of the spectrum...


----------



## artich0ke

I mostly only listen to these four bands:
Saves the Day, Set Your Goals, New Found Glory, and Four Year Strong.

Although I do listen to Tom Jones on occasion...


----------



## xmelissax

I have kind of eclectic tastes, but have always loved metal the most:

Slayer
GnR
Justin Timberlake
Journey
Christina Aguilera
Life of Agony
Mobb Deep

etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Tracy

right now I have Duffy in heavy rotation.
my othe faves are:
justin timberlake
madonna
the corrs
the wreckers
lifehouse
many many many more!!


----------



## sunseasaltylife

In my car right now (the only place I listen to music): 
Kanye West
Wyclef Jean
Mariah
a mix of bahamian music I made (Avey is my fav! )
Sugarland


----------



## Tracy

artich0ke said:


> I mostly only listen to these four bands:
> Saves the Day, Set Your Goals, New Found Glory, and Four Year Strong.
> 
> Although I do listen to Tom Jones on occasion...


 
hehehe what's new pussycat??!!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I've been listening to Robyn, love her. And Madge always.


----------



## mockinglee

The Pixies
Weezer
AC/DC
Queen
Muse
White Stripes
Raconteurs
Cake
The Space Twins


Recently I've discovered Ludo.


----------



## bhalpop

I listen to all kinds of stuff from classical to Motown to guitar rock. So in current rotation: Any and  all  Peter Gabriel, John Mayer, Any U2, and right now in my CD player THE great  80's band-The Cars. I have been being haunted by Amy Winehouse so she's next!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

mockinglee said:


> The Pixies
> Weezer
> AC/DC
> Queen
> Muse
> White Stripes
> Raconteurs
> Cake
> The Space Twins
> 
> 
> Recently I've discovered Ludo.


 
OMG how could I forget QUEEN!!!!


----------



## littlerock

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I forgot one of my all time favorites! Can't believe it..

ADDING TO MY LIST:
*Neil Young*


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Jazz
Muse
Tango
Classical
80's stuff
Radiohead

but most of the time, I enjoy pure silence...


----------



## artich0ke

nolarice said:


> hehehe what's new pussycat??!!


 Haha I like that song! "Sexbomb" is pretty much one of the best songs ever.


----------



## MrsShoeGal

I am laughing so hard some of these groups I don't even know!!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

I have to be honest.  I listen to all Top 40!!!!
Then, stuff I listen to all the time is
Billy Joel
Britney Spears
MAdonna
Ice Cube
Jay Z
I am all over the place
and i love 60s music (Forest Gump Soundtrack and of course the Beatles.)


----------



## Daydrmer

artich0ke said:


> I mostly only listen to these four bands:
> Saves the Day, Set Your Goals, New Found Glory, and Four Year Strong.
> 
> Although I do listen to Tom Jones on occasion...


 
I love Saves The Day, and the older New Found stuff!

Faves:
Fiona Apple<-My all time fav artist
311
Coldplay
The Killers
The Cure
Any and all things 80s


----------



## Tracy

artich0ke said:


> Haha I like that song! "Sexbomb" is pretty much one of the best songs ever.


 
your location says "down the cape", are you in MA?


----------



## lvdreamer

I actually listen a lot to classical music and right now I'm trying to expand into composers from countries that don't have a strong classical music tradition ... like New Zealand.  

But I actually listen to almost anything and lately my favorite artists have been:  My Chemical Romance, Disturbed, Linkin Park, Evanscence, Rage Against the Machine, and pretty much anyone I listen to on the radio.


----------



## 3Snuffles

Rappers! (2Pac, JayZ, D12, Ja-Rule, Fugees...oh too many!)
Madonna
Britney (I'm don't care that I'm too old for this)
Dido
FrouFrou
Utada Hikaru
Duke Ellington / Coltrane
Anything from the 80s
...but really I'm a hardcore classical music nerd.


----------



## Desi

OK i'm totally in the minority here so don't shoot me :shame:

BUT i lOVE LOVE LOVE country music! I also listen to some hip hop/ R&B.. and mostly indian and arabic music! I am all over the place


----------



## Tracy

^^i like some country, too desi! rascal flats, carrie underwood, the dixie chicks!


----------



## artich0ke

.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

desiprinzess718 said:


> OK i'm totally in the minority here so don't shoot me :shame:
> 
> BUT i lOVE LOVE LOVE country music! I also listen to some hip hop/ R&B.. and mostly indian and arabic music! I am all over the place



OK...Thank God I am not the only one!!! I LOVE COUNTRY TOO, Desi!! As I was reading this list, I was getting very nervous, wondering if I was the only one out there or what!?!? I like other music as well, like top 40 stuff, but country is definitely my #1 go to. 

A Few of My Favs:
Kenney Chesney
Dierks Bentley
Sugarland


----------



## Desi

nolarice said:


> ^^i like some country, too desi! rascal flats, carrie underwood, the dixie chicks!


 


scoobiesmomma said:


> OK...Thank God I am not the only one!!! I LOVE COUNTRY TOO, Desi!! As I was reading this list, I was getting very nervous, wondering if I was the only one out there or what!?!? I like other music as well, like top 40 stuff, but country is definitely my #1 go to.
> 
> A Few of My Favs:
> Kenney Chesney
> Dierks Bentley
> Sugarland


 

Word! Although i was born up north, and have been in GA for 14 years which has definitely brought the country outta me

I love me some:

Tim Mcgraw and Faith Hill 
Kenny Chesney
Dierks Bently
Carrie Underwood
Montgomery Gentry

and many many more... 

Phil Vasser is kickin in too... and oh yea Toby Keith!


----------



## MJDaisy

ok pretty much i like anything that is on the "hot music" radio stations, just because i love to dance and you can dance to all those songs! i loveee LOLLIPOP by lil wayne, i'm obsessed with it!

i also love see you again by miley cyrus....even if that is embarassing to admit.

i listen to hilary duff a lot (i've seen her in concert twice) so i was excited when she had the chocolate NIKKI! i love hilary.

also i love Jack's mannequin, Mae, the starting line, the early november, the beatles

and my favorite song of all time is TINY DANCER by elton john!

i pretty much will listen to anything. except R&B.


----------



## deeliciouz

I am definitely more Top 20 with a little bit of old school thrown in! 

Danity Kane
Britney Spears
Christina Aguilera
Mariah Carey
Justin Timberlake
Madonna
Duffy
Amy Winehouse
Carrie Underwood
BON JOVI
Guns N' Roses
and many more! 

I've got some playlists here and here and here


----------



## scoobiesmomma

deeliciouz said:


> I am definitely more Top 20 with a little bit of old school thrown in!
> 
> Danity Kane
> Britney Spears
> Christina Aguilera
> Mariah Carey
> Justin Timberlake
> Madonna
> Duffy
> Amy Winehouse
> Carrie Underwood
> BON JOVI
> Guns N' Roses
> and many more!
> 
> I've got some playlists here and here and here



Ohh Dee, I am with ya gurl... I love me some X-tina and Old school Mariah!


----------



## deeliciouz

scoobiesmomma said:


> Ohh Dee, I am with ya gurl... I love me some X-tina and Old school Mariah!


 Seriously though... I love all these new hit songs!


----------



## Shelby33

The Mountain Goats
Arcade Fire
Shearwater
Bon Iver
Lost in the Trees
Why
Joy Division 
The Smiths
Carissa's Weird
Pinback
Okkervil River
The Rural Alberta Advantage
Belle & Sebastian 
John Vanderslice
Bowerbirds
Jason Molina
Father John Misty


----------

